# Adventure!



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

I have decided to document some of my adventures with pictures, and to post these images to a blog. Some sample photos are attached. The blog address is http://mjbadventures.blogspot.com/.

Enjoy!


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

What kind of ride is that man?


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

Surly Karate Monkey with Waltworks rigid fork. Ragley Carnegie handlebar.


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh Sure! 
Get a life, will ya?:lol:


----------



## verve825 (Mar 16, 2005)

Moto Rider said:


> Oh Sure!
> Get a life, will ya?:lol:


"Motorider'- You're a complete d!ckhead. Die, be nice here, or stick with the asswipe moto crowd.

To the original poster- nice ride, nice bike, and glad you're out having a good time on your bike:thumbsup:


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

verve825 said:


> "Motorider'- You're a complete d!ckhead. Die, be nice here, or stick with the asswipe moto crowd.
> 
> ....


Perhaps a SarcMark (TM) was needed?


----------



## Moto Rider (Dec 30, 2006)

LCdaveH said:


> Perhaps a SarcMark (TM) was needed?


No doubt&#8230; I guess some people don't know sarcasm. Lol!!


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for the inspiring shots. Why ride rigid in this day and age?Us old guys were throwing that stuff in dumpsters 10 years ago without remorse.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

frikka said:


> Thanks for the inspiring shots. Why ride rigid in this day and age?Us old guys were throwing that stuff in dumpsters 10 years ago without remorse.


Cheaper, less maintenance, faster on your average mtb trail, challenges you more, makes chicks dig you more.....


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

Scott O said:


> Cheaper, less maintenance, faster on your average mtb trail, challenges you more, makes chicks dig you more.....


I agree with all of those but _faster_?!? I guess that depends on how you define "average".


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Andrewpalooza said:


> I agree with all of those but _faster_?!? I guess that depends on how you define "average".


I'd say technical, rocky, hilly southern new england singletrack, a good rider is much faster riding a rigid singlespeed for 10 or 15 miles or so. If there's a lot of drops, it will beat you up a bit, as well as the bike and slow you down. Personally, after 10-15 miles on a rigid ss I start to wear out and that's where gears and suspension help smooth things out.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

Whoa... Not faster sorry... very far from it in fact.

It does force you to take smoother lines which in return will make you faster but riding these same smooth lines with a suspension will be even faster.

I seriously disagree


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

PissedOffCil said:


> Whoa... Not faster sorry... very far from it in fact.
> 
> It does force you to take smoother lines which in return will make you faster but riding these same smooth lines with a suspension will be even faster.
> 
> I seriously disagree


I agree with the people that disagree.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

I respectfully disagree with the people who agree with the people disagreeing.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

OK, we all got out opinions -- OP likes riding rigid, other's don't -- just remember, fast isn't about the bike. Trust me when I say -- SLOW knows...!


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

Scott O said:


> I respectfully disagree with the people who agree with the people disagreeing.


so far from the truth, why is EVERY downhill bike have >7 inches of travel?? to go faster. no WAY you can go faster in rocky terrain on rigid. are you only talking about uphill?(must be). and SS, please. every big race has 2 categories, open and SS, SS is always way way behind. pull your head out.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Yes it does force you to take smoother lines which often are straighter lines. It forces you to think more and to better utilize momentum both up and down, and around corner. You rely on your brakes much less. There are a number of factors that need to be in place in order to make a rigid ss go faster:

Conditioning - if you're not in real good shape, all bets are off.
Skill - you need to be really smooth on the bike and utilize your upper body very efficiently in order to absorb the bumps and maintain momentum.
Distance/Time - the shorter the distance/time, the faster you are on a rigid ss. As you begin to get tired, the benefits of suspension and gears start making more sense.

4 out of 5 bike scientists agree that I am correct.

dft- was anybody talking about downhilling? No there weren't. Idiot.


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

Scott O said:


> Yes it does force you to take smoother lines which often are straighter lines. It forces you to think more and to better utilize momentum both up and down, and around corner. You rely on your brakes much less. There are a number of factors that need to be in place in order to make a rigid ss go faster:
> 
> Conditioning - if you're not in real good shape, all bets are off.
> Skill - you need to be really smooth on the bike and utilize your upper body very efficiently in order to absorb the bumps and maintain momentum.
> ...


again, please explain ONE simple fact. XC races are not that long. how come SS NEVER wins? not ever. the day you see a WC XC racer on SS, i'll start believing. won't happen.


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

Exactly, I was going to say that. Why don't the World Cup racers ride single speed if it's so much faster?


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

not faster but funner 

different strokes for different folks....

if it has pedals and a wheel or 2 its all good in my book =)

Derailuers are for failures


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Ride what makes you smile.....who cares what is faster...just go out and have fun and it looks like the OP does just that...thanks for the pics man.


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> Derailuers are for failures


That is the truest thing that has been said in this entire thread.


----------



## Hotwheels103 (Feb 25, 2010)

Ah that is one sexy bike!! lol check out my topless downhill bike ride woo! lol
http://*****/8ZTQF

Lemme knw what u think  !

Thanks. X


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

I like the simplicity of my bike and the unanesthetized connection it affords me to the trail.


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks to all for compliments on the photos. I usually will update 3x/week. I will post more photos to this thread, as well.


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

mattbryant2 said:


> I like the simplicity of my bike and the unanesthetized connection it affords me to the trail.


+1 to that


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

"please explain ONE simple fact. XC races are not that long. how come SS NEVER wins? not ever."

Sure they do. Check out an amateur race like the Vermont 50 or the NH 100k. Bad ass long races over rocky, rooty, unrelenting singletrack. Those races are won by dudes who train their asses off and ride simple bikes. 

But why don't ss rigids win national/international races? Great question. Let me explain.

Bike companies are in the business to make money. Go google up some of the mtbr threads about shimano and sram going to 10 speads cassettes. Will they make make bikes faster? Uhhhh, well, ummm, maybe, but, the extra weight, and the thinner/weaker cogs, and, umm.. The real answer is, not really. Its all about the rider. The reason Shimaon and Sram do it is money. Plain and simple. Right? Right. 

Well what about these national/international xc racers winning on top of the line bikes? They are winning on top of the line bikes, right? They are also the top 0.0001% of moutain bikers out there. And do you know what? They are being paid to ride those bikes. They don't have a Trek bike cause its cool. They don't ride Rock Shox cause chicks dig em. They ride em cause they are being sponsored/paid to ride them. Nothing wrong with that. That's life 101. Kinda like how Axe Body Wash has advertisements of dudes getting mobbed by girls because they used an Axe product. You teeny boppers know what I'm talking about, right?

Now go to your local trails. Find the guys who have been riding for 10+ years. Then out of that group find the dudes who tear it up. You'll find some riders who don't worry about the latest fad is, but want to ride for many miles, not worry about things breaking down, and want to go fast. Often times those guys are riding ss rigids and riding them well 

For those that disagree with me, what ss rigid bike do you ride in addition to your hardtails and FS bikes? Again, makers of rigid forks are not sponsoring riders and Ivory soap is not marketing to the 15 year old's out there telling them that using their soap will get them laid. As previous posters said, ride what you want if that makes you happy.

While I'm at it: Celtics will win the NBA title this year. Bigfoot is real. Reeces Peanut Butter Cups are the greatest candy ever. Frank Sinatra is still dead. USA will continue to dominate the olympics. Boobs are awesome. That's it.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Frank died? I ride a ss hard tail and fly uphill.The downhills are always disappointingly slow.They're great for strength training though.


----------



## dash (Mar 23, 2006)

Let's settle this at the trail. I'm on the SS29~


----------



## Dougie (Aug 29, 2004)

Scott O said:


> While I'm at it: Celtics will win the NBA title this year. Bigfoot is real. Reeces Peanut Butter Cups are the greatest candy ever. Frank Sinatra is still dead. USA will continue to dominate the olympics. Boobs are awesome. That's it.


Best part of this entire thread.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

29rs are road bikes.


----------



## biketavioumaximus (Jun 28, 2007)

I want more of said adventure


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

More pictures:


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

That trail looks sweet!


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

dft said:


> . every big race has 2 categories, open and SS, SS is always way way behind. pull your head out.


That's why the countrys biggest state Mtb bike series Open catagory has been won the last 3+ years by a guy on a Rigid SS.


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

More pictures:


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

How do you think the On One compares to the KM?

Nice pictures. Keep'em coming. :thumbsup:



Scott O said:


> Boobs are awesome. That's it.


:cornut:


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

More pictures:


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

ianick said:


> How do you think the On One compares to the KM?


They're very similar bikes, so most differences are quite subtle. The biggest difference is the On One has much better standover clearance (2" lower than the Surly), which is why I bought the frame. I'm enjoying the On One, it has a bit springier feel than the Surly, and the extra bottom bracket height seems like a good thing. The extra bit of chainstay length the On One has seems barely noticeable.

I'm not sure I like the On One Superlight fork, however. It rides smoothly, but the steering feels a bit awkward in tight trees and the front end seems to "flop" (for lack of a better term) sooner than it should. I think the extra offset (47mm, compared to 43mm for the Surly fork) might be to blame. I'm going to try the Surly fork with the On One frame to see how it compares, although I'm not looking forward to the beating that fork always gives me!


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

frikka said:


> 29rs are road bikes.


Nope. Roadies hate it when I blast by them on mine.

Matt: the first pic you posted looks exactly like an area I ride all the time. I knew it wasn't when I looked at the bike. Nobody rides a Surly around here.


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

More pictures:


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

More pictures:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i agree with the dissagreers of the disagreers of the agreers.


----------



## thumbprinter (Aug 29, 2009)

can't we all disagree to agree?


----------



## RockinTheRVA (Mar 31, 2010)

back to the OP once again, those are beautiful pictures! I am once again reminded that I need to escape VA and go riding elsewhere!


----------



## JEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

I rode with this crazy guy who has a surly SS rigid.. he kicked my a$$ all over the place and still had more.. plus he was faster both uphill and downhill..
JEM


----------



## mtbGreg (Feb 15, 2010)

Loving those bridges!


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

More pictures:


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

very cool


----------



## mtb 4ever (Jun 14, 2008)

Very nice singletrack. Silky smooth. Ridged would be great for those trails.


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

*This thread has been neglected...*

Nonetheless, more pictures:


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

This thread is like watching children argue about whose dad is toughest... it doesn't really bloody matter! Horses for courses I say. 
The latest bling and fad can be good, but not always, and like someone pointed out, often you will see the quicker guys on old beat up rigs that are definitely not "bling". They are dedicated and very fit. 
From personal experience, I used to ride essentially non-suspended bikes, and they do teach you to find more efficient lines, which will help you be faster on anything. When I came back to riding after a long break and discovered good suspension, and after getting over the shock at the price tags, I was blown away at how much more fun these were to ride. My old(er) bones thank me profusely, and I can ride down hills that I would have thrown up in fear at 20 years ago. 
BUT, I am dusting off that old Bontrager OR frame to turn into a super lightweight rigid for the flatter trails round here. 
You can have fun on pretty much any configuration in a suitable place.


----------



## bentcog (Aug 13, 2010)

mattbryant2 said:


> More pictures:


Is this the name of the creek or is this because somebody fell in?



mattbryant2 said:


> More pictures:


That **** will buff out.


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

mattbryant2, with the way this thread has been derailed, I figured you deserved to have someone check out your blog. Nice work!:thumbsup:


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

nemhed said:


> mattbryant2, with the way this thread has been derailed, I figured you deserved to have someone check out your blog. Nice work!:thumbsup:


Yeah, sorry, nice one! We do sometimes waste time on stupidity!


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> Derailuers are for failures


Derailleurs are not necessarily failures but they seem a bit out dated. We have made a lot of technological progress over the decades, but bicycle drivetrains have not kept up. We need more than index shifting and added cassette/crankset combinations. Internal gear hubs are coming along but need a little more progress before they completely dethrone derailleurs. Until then, I'm back and forth between working with internal gear hubs and singlespeeds.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

True dat. Ride what you like. Let others ride what they like. If you have an emotional investment in someone else's bike choice, you need to find something to occupy more of your time. 

That said, nice pics & trails. Hope you keep up the posting and the blog!


----------



## Roy Miller (Sep 19, 2007)

*B'Ham the new destination!*

Matt, nice to see pics of our local rides.
About the bike, who cares. I like what I ride. I ride it everywhere.
I'm pretty old, strong for my age but I like my 22/34 combo to ride up Daryl's Death Climb.
I like my 8" discs for Scorpion and I like my 6" suspension for SST.
Bike mag came to the North West to do their bike test


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

Roy Miller said:


> Matt, nice to see pics of our local rides.
> About the bike, who cares. I like what I ride. I ride it everywhere.
> I'm pretty old, strong for my age but I like my 22/34 combo to ride up Daryl's Death Climb.
> I like my 8" discs for Scorpion and I like my 6" suspension for SST.
> Bike mag came to the North West to do their bike test


Nice to hear from another local rider. Although I usually don't bother with Scorpion, I do ride the Death Climb and SST on my singlespeed. Whoopsie Woodle is probably my favorite Galbraith trail. Hopefully it stops raining tomorrow and I make it up to the mountain.


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

More pictures:


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

I ride with 2 SSers. One guy's is fully rigid - 24 back wheel and 26 front and the other has a fork and 26 both ends. Geez they get odd when talking about bikes, but both ride really well. Many years ago when I first met one of them I made a comment about his rusty chain. He wasn't too impressed. Why oil it he said? Doesn't go any faster downhill and uphill I still have to get off and run anyway - waste of time. He still doesn't oil them. I actually think that comment did more to endear me to SS than any other. At least he has graduated from work boots to cycling shoes this year!


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

This



Scott O said:


> Reeces Peanut Butter Cups are the greatest candy ever.


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Lopez Island, WA*

New pictures below. Roughly 45 miles each way, rode my Big Dummy.


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Fragrance Lake, WA*

More pictures on my blog (link is in my signature).

Enjoy.


----------



## GrannyMSG (Mar 22, 2011)

Scott O said:


> "makers of rigid forks are not sponsoring riders and Ivory soap is not marketing to the 15 year old's out there telling them that using their soap will get them laid.
> 
> 
> > Wow I'm glad I didnt have a drink when I read this LOL


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Baker Lake, WA*

65 miles each way on the Big Dummy. More pictures and a route map on my blog (link in signature).


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Baaaker Laaake has looong cooows


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

Ridnparadise said:


> Baaaker Laaake has looong cooows


A minute after I took the above picture, a bull attempted to mount that cow, but was met with indifference and sulked off. Unfortunately, I had already put my camera away.


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Arlington, WA*

New pictures, more on my blog.


----------



## Fat Clyde (May 23, 2011)

Great pics man!
As far as the ride goes just do what feels good! If you like rigid no judgement here! I see guys at the trail head giving me the stank eye cause I ride an entry level hard rock. Doesn't bother me! I have two kids to feed and don't have 3k to spend on a new bike. Don't shave my legs or wear spandex either! If that's there thing cool by me! Some day I may have a high end bike. Till then I'll just have fun with what I got. As grandad use to say "no bodys is more fun to play with than mine".


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Leavenworth, WA*

Had a nice ride passing through Leavenworth. More pictures on my blog.


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

Great pics man. I love this thread. I'm originally from WA but the Army has me stationed in TX right now. I miss it up there. Keep up the excellent pics.


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Lake Padden Race*

Unfortunately no clear shots today, but I liked this one -- too fast to photograph, I suppose.  A few more pictures on my blog.


----------



## slam (Mar 5, 2004)

Dougie said:


> Best part of this entire thread.


indeed.


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

*First Video*

Check it out! Not very impressive, I realize, but my lady insisted on recording a bit during our ride this afternoon. Enjoy.


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Urban adventure?*

One more, just for the hell of it. That's an octagonal aluminum post and each side is about 2.5" wide.


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

*400-Mile Big Dummy Tour!*

Many more pictures on my blog. Rode with my lady 200 miles to stay a few nights at a rustic forest service cabin on the other side of the Cascade Mountains from us. Half of the riding was on pavement and half was on various gravel trails. We took the ride there slowly, camping along the way, but made much better time on the way back as we were eager to get home. In fact, we completed the entire return ride (including the mountain pass) in about 48 hours!


----------



## stnewt (Feb 13, 2010)

Great pics, keep em coming


----------



## Roy Miller (Sep 19, 2007)

Galbraith was awesome yesterday. Naughty Nellie. Woopsie Woodle. Atomic Dog and back to the car thru Lake Padden


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Marblemount, WA*

First proper loaded ride on the new Long Haul Trucker. The bike was great, but I broke some spokes and ended up hitchiking to reach my destination, so I only pedaled maybe 35 miles. Good adventure nonetheless, and a successful mission. The salmon is being brined as I type, in preparation for smoking...

More pictures on my blog, as always.


----------



## playdead (Apr 17, 2009)

mattbryant2 said:


> More pictures:


Where is this trail located?


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

playdead said:


> Where is this trail located?


That trail is located in Camas, Washington, outside of Vancouver.


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

*"Galbraith Blue"*

Made this video for a fundraiser contest for the local trail network. Enjoy! Also available on my blog.


----------



## 4Runner_Mark (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice video, Matt! What trail(s) was this on Galbraith? By the way, I think I'm your neighbor. Green house with all of the flower gardens on Carolina St.

Mark


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

4Runner_Mark said:


> Nice video, Matt! What trail(s) was this on Galbraith? By the way, I think I'm your neighbor. Green house with all of the flower gardens on Carolina St.
> 
> Mark


Hey Mark,

Thanks! Apparently you are my neighbor! Corner of Franklin? That's crazy.

The video was shot on the Ridge, Cedar Dust, Bob's, and Karma. If you have any interest in taking a ride sometime, send me a private message.


----------



## 4Runner_Mark (Sep 1, 2011)

Matt,

I don't have enough posts to be allowed to PM. Look at the pic where you are digging in your compost bin for worms. My house is in the upper right hand corner of that pic. About fell out of my chair when I saw my house in your photo!


----------



## Chico2000 (Oct 20, 2006)

Some great shots on your blog. 
What camera do you usually use?


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

I use a 12mp Canon point-and-shoot. Not sure which model. I'm not much into photography, I just take a few pictures to document each trip, so the basic camera works well.


----------

